# Adequate light for pigeon



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello,

I have a rescued feral pigeon as a pet. He is with me since he was 12 days old and has completely adjusted to home life.
He is free flying trough the house and has a constant access to the balcony that has a wire-net guards all around so he can not escape (he can fly but has balance issues). The net is quite wide (but not enough for him to go trough of course) so plenty of Sun comes in and he can sunbathe when ever he wants.

The problem is with my room, where he usually spends majority of the day. In the past I had a light source that was blocked by yellow dimmed glass, so it was not that bright and you could literally look right in to the source of light without any problems. This was very important as the ceiling in that room is very low (180 cm). But I had a problem with this light fixture and had to replace it and could not find the same thing - I need a very compact light source due to the ceiling height. 
I found something similar but when I installed it it is much brighter. It is a led-light light source, and when I look right in to it, it is not painful or unpleasant, but if I look for 10-15 sec I can see the "ghost of the light" in front of my eyes. Now I can not look at the light of course, but the poor pigeon has almost a 360' view and I suppose, with their eyes, they can also see "up". Their eyes literally stick out so I suppose he can see the light constantly. 
Can this damage his eyes? I have the lights on for 12 hours as it is a bit dark in the room during the whole day. Should I keep the light off, or try to replace it?

Any advice is welcomed. Right now I am keeping the light off as I don't want to risk it or cause him any discomfort.

Thank you.


----------

